# FREE Black Mamba Gloves Sample



## K.M

The page is working very slowly but might be worth sticking with it...

Free sample of Black Mamba gloves

http://www.blackmambagloves.co.uk/sample/new


----------



## suspal

The only gloves i use :thumb:

p.s been posted before :lol:


----------



## K.M

suspal said:


> p.s been posted before :lol:


Ah, my bad! Just popped up on another site so thought'd I'd share quickly before they went OOS

Never mind... might act as a reminder to people


----------



## Wingnuts

ive just done it site worked great


----------



## suspal

They do send a sample out pretty quick,and imo black mamba's are worth the extra:thumb:


----------



## Pugnut

Nice one, cheers


----------



## nicholassheppard

Ordered a sample, thank you. Thought for a moment, it was something the wife used.


----------



## K.M

nicholassheppard said:


> Ordered a sample, thank you. Thought for a moment, it was something the wife used.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bradleymarky

Just ordered for a try, I normally use the FREE blue ones at work


----------



## TonyH38

Thank you for the post ordered sample.


----------



## Jonnybbad

thanx for the heads up ordered a sample


----------



## Rod

I just ordered mines, hope the delivery reaches till here!


----------



## svended

nicholassheppard said:


> Ordered a sample, thank you. Thought for a moment, it was something the wife used.


Actually, if you type into ebay 'black mamba' as I did when I was trying to see if I could find them cheaper on ebay, found that the results were not what I was expecting. :doublesho


----------



## K.M

svended said:


> Actually, if you type into ebay 'black mamba' as I did when I was trying to see if I could find them cheaper on ebay, found that the results were not what I was expecting. :doublesho


Still had a quick browse though didn't you  hahaha!


----------



## mattyh2013

Thanks.


----------



## K.M

Here we go guys! Another free sample!!!

This time Meguiars Ultimate Wash and Wax.

Forget the 50p man from Benefit Street, it's all about K.M's free samples ha-ha!

http://www.meguiars.co.uk/m/index.p...ocial&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=10ways.com


----------



## McTaggart

Cheers for the post ordered a sample today.


----------



## Jonny_R

Just ordered a set of mambas  been wantingto try them for a while so thanks

Time to check out the megs link too now haha

Keep them coming lol


----------



## danboy

ordered some samples thanks


----------



## chriswoollett

Ordered a set, thanks :thumb:


----------



## 1nkd

nice free stuff worship the preciouse i will


----------



## Carshine

Offer closed


----------



## Steven286

Just ordered a sample


----------



## B17BLG

ordered


----------



## Keir

Never seen this before, thanks.


----------



## K.M

Perhaps work linking to another post for FREE Meguiars Ultimate Wash and Wax (incase people haven't seen it)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=331264

*SEEMS TO HAVE ENDED*


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Ordered some, thanks. :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

The megs link is not working but i nabbed a sample of the gloves, many thanks for posting that up :thumb:


----------



## TheGruffalo1

K.M said:


> Perhaps work linking to another post for FREE Meguiars Ultimate Wash and Wax (incase people haven't seen it)
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=331264


Also, says Page not working. :thumb:


----------



## K.M

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Also, says Page not working. :thumb:


Yea, I think the Megs sample is now done.


----------



## TheGruffalo1

K.M said:


> Yea, I think the Megs sample is now done.


Not to worry, happy enough with the Gloves sample.


----------



## Wingnuts

any one received their sample yet?


----------



## sistersvisions

Wingnuts said:


> any one received their sample yet?


I got mine on monday..:thumb:


----------



## Wingnuts

that sucks i still haven't got mine


----------



## Ryry

not got mine either :-(


----------



## K.M

Nothing received here either... I did however get the sample of Meguiars shampoo (the thread of which appears to have been deleted for some reason :/)


----------



## Leebo310

I haven't had my gloves yet either...


----------



## sistersvisions

Wingnuts said:


> that sucks i still haven't got mine





Ryry said:


> not got mine either :-(





K.M said:


> Nothing received here either... I did however get the sample of Meguiars shampoo (the thread of which appears to have been deleted for some reason :/)





Leebo310 said:


> I haven't had my gloves yet either...


I did do mine via hotdeals uk before it appeared on here...:thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad

Still not received any yet


----------



## Method Man

And it's none from me as well also additionally


----------



## Soapybubbles

I've not received my gloves yet either


----------



## stonejedi

:tumbleweed: same boat,a no show.SJ.


----------



## TheGruffalo1

I haven't got mine, but we can't complain about how long it takes, they are free. :lol:


----------



## Paul04

Haven't got my gloves but go my free megs shampoo today


----------



## Tricky Red

Same here. No show


----------



## Kimo

Last time i ordered a black mamba sample they took a week or so tbh

But they're that good i buy full boxes after the sample

Best gloves going


----------



## B17BLG

Kimo73 said:


> Last time i ordered a black mamba sample they took a week or so tbh
> 
> But they're that good i buy full boxes after the sample
> 
> Best gloves going


I'm waiting on mine! Hope they are worth the wait


----------



## Kimo

B17BLG said:


> I'm waiting on mine! Hope they are worth the wait


Well worth it mate


----------



## SystemClenz

These gloves are really good, I can make one pair last 3-4 days! Whereas the standard nitrile gloves last a couple hours!


----------



## Leebo310

Anyone else still waiting? Hoping it's not just me???


----------



## ravg99

yeahh im waiting too


----------



## Jonnybbad

Yep still waiting


----------



## Mono749

Yep still waiting here also


----------



## Toma

Me too


----------



## Phillloyd

Yup
Still waiting too
Recon they've been overwhelmed!!!


----------



## fretfret

Still waiting.


----------



## V3nom

You might be quicker to just BUY some...


----------



## Puntoboy

V3nom said:


> You might be quicker to just BUY some...


I'm literally on the verge of buying some but I want to check the fit and quality before I do.

I've had latex gloves in the past from two different suppliers that we both medium, one was loose, the other was a good fit. So I've like to check their sizes before I commit, after all they aren't exactly cheap.


----------



## danwel

Nope. Not got mine either


----------



## V3nom

Puntoboy said:


> I'm literally on the verge of buying some but I want to check the fit and quality before I do.
> 
> I've had latex gloves in the past from two different suppliers that we both medium, one was loose, the other was a good fit. So I've like to check their sizes before I commit, after all they aren't exactly cheap.


I'm pretty sure they have a size-guide on their website...I would imagine a product with such a good name would fit nicely


----------



## Puntoboy

V3nom said:


> I'm pretty sure they have a size-guide on their website...I would imagine a product with such a good name would fit nicely


So did the other companies


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Haven't got mine lads.


----------



## Ryry

me neither...


----------



## Dode

nor me


----------



## V3nom

You poor lads! I might just buy a box and fire some out in the post to youse lol


----------



## Method Man

V3nom said:


> You poor lads! I might just buy a box and fire some out in the post to youse lol


And some to me as well :thumb:


----------



## 123HJMS

and me


----------



## ardenvxr

never got mine


----------



## WhosWally

Didn't get mine either :'(


----------



## Method Man

We could be a while waiting for these chaps if we get any at all.

I emailed the main distributor yesterday asking for an update. They replied within 24 hours which is good but informed me they are qualifying all the leads generated from the website samples request form (that we all completed) before sending out any samples. They didn't go into detail as to what qualifying a lead meant.

They also said there is a high demand for samples and processing the requests is taking longer than usual.

Just got to sit tight and wait and see if anything turns up.


----------



## Puntoboy

At this rate I would have ditched the idea and bought Bodyguards.


----------



## Kimo

Puntoboy said:


> At this rate I would have ditched the idea and bought Bodyguards.


They're free lol

Why does it matter how long you wait


----------



## Puntoboy

Kimo73 said:


> They're free lol
> 
> Why does it matter how long you wait


As I've mentioned above, this isn't just about getting some free gloves. I want to buy a box, I don't have any gloves at present and I want to evaluate whether these are worth the extra money of other black nitrile gloves. After all, isn't that what samples are really for?


----------



## K.M

V3nom said:


> You poor lads! I might just buy a box and fire some out in the post to youse lol


:thumb:


----------



## Kimo

Puntoboy said:


> As I've mentioned above, this isn't just about getting some free gloves. I want to buy a box, I don't have any gloves at present and I want to evaluate whether these are worth the extra money of other black nitrile gloves. After all, isn't that what samples are really for?


You're from Northampton

If you're that desperate to try some then come get some off me :lol:


----------



## Puntoboy

Kimo73 said:


> You're from Northampton
> 
> If you're that desperate to try some then come get some off me :lol:


Sorry not idea where you're from


----------



## Kimo

Puntoboy said:


> Sorry not idea where you're from


Midway between Kettering and Northampton mate


----------



## Puntoboy

Kimo73 said:


> Midway between Kettering and Northampton mate


Ah good stuff  The company I work for are in Kettering and I used to live in Wellingborough  I may just take you up on that offer then. :thumb:


----------



## Rod

Mines are not here either yet! Dont mind waiting I just appreciate the fact.


----------



## SystemClenz

I'm on my 3rd box, and highly recommend them :thumb:


----------



## Leebo310

Anyone else still waiting or is it just me?? Appreciate they're free but still, I'd have expected them to turn up by now really!


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Leebo310 said:


> Anyone else still waiting or is it just me?? Appreciate they're free but still, I'd have expected them to turn up by now really!


:lol:

Still waiting fella. Don't think they are going to send them now tbh.


----------



## NMH

Haven't received my freebie either.


----------



## Phil-1

Same here...


----------



## Leebo310

Anyone had even an email or anything? 
Not really sure the point of offering them if they weren't going to send any....


----------



## Jonnybbad

Nothing


----------



## Bokers

Nothing here either


----------



## K.M

I can only assume they got more responses than they were anticipating and have either:

a) decided not to send them out due to costs
OR
b) the demand has caused a back-log which they are working through

Either way I hope they do arrive - wanting to try them out when I give me car the full works in the next few weeks!


----------



## Wingnuts

I haven't received nothing and bit of a poor show they couldn't even email


----------



## Bokers

Let's hope they're being processed.


----------



## Leebo310

Bokers said:


> Let's hope they're being processed.


I like your optimism :-D


----------



## Rod

Lets be optimistic and hope fir the best


----------



## Snelly

No nothing here either , if your going to put an offer out please try and honour it , not good really


----------



## SystemClenz

Just bought my 4th box, this is because they are very good!

If anyone is local to me and wants free pair just call in :thumb:


----------



## Leebo310

SystemClenz said:


> Just bought my 4th box, this is because they are very good!
> 
> If anyone is local to me and wants free pair just call in :thumb:


Where abouts are you based buddy?


----------



## SystemClenz

Leebo310 said:


> Where abouts are you based buddy?


Is this a serious question? :speechles


----------



## Rayner

SystemClenz said:


> Just bought my 4th box, this is because they are very good!
> 
> If anyone is local to me and wants free pair just call in :thumb:


Oooooh free things! 

That's good of you mate :thumb:


----------



## Keir

Leebo310 said:


> Where abouts are you based buddy?





SystemClenz said:


> Is this a serious question? :speechles


----------



## Kimo

Leebo310 said:


> Where abouts are you based buddy?


Should have said you wanted some and I'd have out some in with the pad etc :lol:


----------



## SystemClenz

I tell you what, as Matt from i4detailing did me such a great deal on my last order I'll send a pair to the first 5 people, here goes....

1,
2,
3,
4,
5,

:thumb:


----------



## Keir

1, Keir
2,
3,
4,
5,


----------



## stonejedi

1, Keir
2,stonejedi
3,
4,
5,


----------



## Jonnybbad

Me please


----------



## SystemClenz

1, Keir
2,stonejedi
3,Jonnybbad
4,
5,


----------



## bradleymarky

Me please.


----------



## mark-gts

1.Keir
2,stonejedi
3,mark-gts
4,
5
Me please  thank you


----------



## Pugnut

1.Keir
2. stonejedi
3. mark-gts
4, Pugnut.
5 Bradleymarkey

Thanks SystemClenz!  

- Edited to add BradleyMarkey


----------



## SystemClenz

Congrats you 5 

Send me your name and address and i'll post these ASAP, probably Wednesday ok.


----------



## stonejedi

Pm sent buddy.SJ.


----------



## Pugnut

And from me


----------



## bradleymarky

Pugnut said:


> And from me


And me :thumb:


----------



## mark-gts

And me thanks again!


----------



## Jonnybbad

What happened there I was 3 on list then I got taken off


----------



## SystemClenz

Jonnybbad said:


> What happened there I was 3 on list then I got taken off


That happens sometimes mate when its a quick fire round lol, pm me and I'll send yours out too :thumb:


----------



## mark-gts

Jonnybbad said:


> What happened there I was 3 on list then I got taken off





SystemClenz said:


> That happens sometimes mate when its a quick fire round lol, pm me and I'll send yours out too :thumb:


Think that might have been my bad when i copied and pasted  sorry guys


----------



## Jonnybbad

mark-gts said:


> Think that might have been my bad when i copied and pasted  sorry guys


No problem mate sorted now


----------



## Jonnybbad

SystemClenz said:


> That happens sometimes mate when its a quick fire round lol, pm me and I'll send yours out too :thumb:


Thank you pm sent


----------



## K.M

SystemClenz said:


> I tell you what, as Matt from i4detailing did me such a great deal on my last order I'll send a pair to the first 5 people, here goes....
> 
> 1,
> 2,
> 3,
> 4,
> 5,
> 
> :thumb:


Very nice of you to offer this! :thumb:


----------



## Leebo310

SystemClenz said:


> Is this a serious question? :speechles


Was a serious question yep, I must be missing the joke...


----------



## SystemClenz

Sorry didn't mean to be rude, but it does say my location twice in every post I write


----------



## mark-gts

SystemClenz said:


> Sorry didn't mean to be rude, but it does say my location twice in every post I write


Bit off topic lol but on tapatalk or atleast mine anyways doesnt show up! Dunno if other users have this etc


----------



## SystemClenz

Didn't realise that, I've never used tapatalk.


----------



## Leebo310

mark-gts said:


> Bit off topic lol but on tapatalk or atleast mine anyways doesnt show up! Dunno if other users have this etc


Exactly this! All my posting is through tapatalk so I haven't ever seen your location mate.


----------



## Leebo310

SystemClenz said:


> Didn't realise that, I've never used tapatalk.


No worries mate


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Nice offer from SystemCleanz, hope the people who getting them free are covering the postage costs, only fair.


----------



## Rod

This speaks HUGHLY of you. Well done!


----------



## Puntoboy

Leebo310 said:


> Exactly this! All my posting is through tapatalk so I haven't ever seen your location mate.


I use Tapatalk all the time. It's not hard to find out someone's location if they've filled in the info.


----------



## Leebo310

Puntoboy said:


> I use Tapatalk all the time. It's not hard to find out someone's location if they've filled in the info.


It's not hard no, I was just asking the question as that was quicker or at least I thought it would be.


----------



## SystemClenz

Just posted them first class, should get them in Fridays post :thumb:


----------



## Bokers

Is that from the original list? That's immense


----------



## SystemClenz

Bokers said:


> Is that from the original list? That's immense


This is for the 6 people who commented first :thumb:


----------



## Bokers

Ah well, good of you


----------



## mark-gts

SystemClenz said:


> Just posted them first class, should get them in Fridays post :thumb:


Thanks very much


----------



## Method Man

My pair of sample gloves arrived this morning from Black Mamba.


----------



## Wingnuts

Method Man said:


> My pair of sample gloves arrived this morning from Black Mamba.


Ah so there's hope yet


----------



## K.M

Method Man said:


> My pair of sample gloves arrived this morning from Black Mamba.


Fingers crossed for everyone else then!


----------



## Leebo310

Sent them an email today and this is the reply - does indeed look promising!

"There is currently high demand for samples of our Black Mamba Gloves. Therefore it is currently taking longer than normal to qualify each lead. Qualified customers who have completed the website registration in full will receive their sample gloves in due course.

Thank you for your interest in Black Mamba Gloves and your patience at this time"


----------



## K.M

I have just got home and found them in the post! :thumb:

Looks like they are slowly getting around to posting them!


----------



## Kimo

And no one believed me


----------



## K.M

Kimo73 said:


> And no one believed me


Must have one of those faces  :lol:


----------



## Jonnybbad

got mine today from systemcleanz thanks again fella


----------



## stonejedi

SystemClenz said:


> This is for the 6 people who commented first :thumb:


Thanks mate sample gloves came today:thumb:very much appreciated.SJ.


----------



## mark-gts

Postie just dropped mine off thanks mate


----------



## Pugnut

Mine just arrived too, thank you very much for sending them through!


----------



## bradleymarky

Mine arrived too, feel better than the blue ones we have at work 

Thanks again its much appreciated.


----------



## 123HJMS

Mine arrived yesterday but were the samples direct from mamba


----------



## petesimcock

Mine finally arrived. They do seem to be of superior quality.


----------



## SystemClenz

Glad they all arrived safely, Ps these are size Large ok :thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz

How's everyone finding there gloves? Bought a box yet?


----------



## mark-gts

SystemClenz said:


> How's everyone finding there gloves? Bought a box yet?


Box will be purchased next week ive had the same pair you sent used a fair few times on and off and still in shape and in one peice there fantastic!!


----------



## Snelly

Never received mine


----------



## Andrew Goacher

Snelly said:


> Never received mine


Same here


----------



## Phil-1

Andrew Goacher said:


> Same here


Same here


----------



## hoodedreeper

ditto


----------



## TheGruffalo1

:lol:

We'll never get them, I've ordered some. :thumb:


----------



## Toma

still haven't got them


----------



## K.M

I received mine back at the end of March but my old man - who ordered them a few hours after I did - still hasn't received his sample. 

Guess it's just a waiting game again...


----------



## Leebo310

Haven't got mine either


----------



## stonejedi

It's like waiting for Santa to go down your chimney,Oh the excitement you'll proberly see Santa first though before the Gloves Lol.SJ.


----------



## Keir

I used mine the other day and is like some more. Where's the best pace/deal?


----------

